# [cuelgue] será cron/selinux? (abierto)

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas chicos:

He visto que mi sistema a veces se cuelga!! Creo que es por el fglrx, qué puedo hacer

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 13 05:00:01 Ordo-Xenos cron[19383]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)
> 
> Jun 13 05:04:05 Ordo-Xenos Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:107
> 
> Jun 13 05:04:05 Ordo-Xenos in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0
> ...

 

Bueno también tengo lio con los acentos y todo eso con el utf8. Aunque segui el howto de gentoo.org tiene problemas, porque uso distintas codificaciones para los ficheros y eso a veces da incompatibilidades.

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar.

Gracias

Palmax Maverick

palmax2gmail.com

PD: Usaba los ati-drivers y ati-drivers-extra de x86, ahora probaré con los ~x86. Sino los quitaré y usaré o bien el modulo libre ese que está en desarrollo o bien los radeon (sin 3D pero estables).

PPD: http://r300.sourceforge.net/

PPPD: Creo q lo de utf8 hay que hacerlo cuando estas instalando tu sistema.Last edited by Palmax Maverick on Fri Jun 24, 2005 7:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Palmax Maverick

La única info que saco es:

Jun 13 21:37:49 Ordo-Xenos su(pam_unix)[26944]: session closed for user root

Jun 13 21:40:01 Ordo-Xenos cron[7393]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun 13 21:42:01 Ordo-Xenos devfsd[1132]: Caught SIGHUP

Jun 13 21:42:02 Ordo-Xenos devfsd[1132]: read config file: "/etc/devfs.d/svgalib"

Jun 13 21:42:02 Ordo-Xenos devfsd[1132]: read config file: "/etc/devfsd.conf"

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:107

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<c011ec57>] __might_sleep+0xa7/0xb0

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<f8b6152c>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x2c/0x40 [fglrx]

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<f8b74d44>] drm_getmagic+0x124/0x1c0 [fglrx]

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<c027e762>] selinux_capable+0x22/0x50

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<f8b74c20>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x1c0 [fglrx]

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<f8b6454d>] firegl_ioctl+0x15d/0x1e0 [fglrx]

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<c0179b40>] do_ioctl+0x70/0xa0

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<c0179dd5>] vfs_ioctl+0x65/0x1f0

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<c0179fc7>] sys_ioctl+0x67/0x90

Jun 13 21:47:52 Ordo-Xenos [<c01032e9>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x75

Jun 13 21:50:01 Ordo-Xenos cron[25417]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun 13 21:57:23 Ordo-Xenos su(pam_unix)[12108]: session opened for user root by palmax(uid=1000)

Jun 13 21:58:37 Ordo-Xenos su(pam_unix)[12108]: session closed for user root

Jun 13 22:00:01 Ordo-Xenos cron[21508]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jun 13 22:00:01 Ordo-Xenos cron[21509]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun 13 22:00:03 Ordo-Xenos su(pam_unix)[21556]: session opened for user root by palmax(uid=1000)

Jun 13 22:07:45 Ordo-Xenos su(pam_unix)[21556]: session closed for user root

Jun 13 22:10:01 Ordo-Xenos cron[2064]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

SI alguien pudiera ayudarme.

Gracias

Palmax Maverick

palma2gmail.com

----------

## HoLzPLatTeN

Yo tambien he experimentado algunos cuelgues extraños que los achacaba al principio a la version del kernel, pero tras actualizar y seguirse produciendo... he llegado a la misma conclusion que tu  :Sad: 

Los drivers de ati son peor de lo que ya me imaginaba.

----------

## pcmaster

 *HoLzPLatTeN wrote:*   

> Yo tambien he experimentado algunos cuelgues extraños que los achacaba al principio a la version del kernel... 

 

Es fácil saber si se trata del kernel o no: si es culpa del kernel, también habrá cuelgues en modo texto.

Puedes probara  compilar el kernel para Pentium III, a mí eso me solucionó los cuelgues.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Pienso que puede ser por udev, devfsd o incmpatibilidades entre ambos o algo así. Puede ser?

Ta luego

Palmax Maverick

palmax2gmail.com

----------

## HoLzPLatTeN

Tienes razon, pcmaster. Aunque ultimamente el modo texto lo utilizo poco. Probare a compilar el kernel para k6, puesto que tengo un athlon-xp y a ver si es ese el problema.

----------

## abasme

Yo creo que es el kernel porque ayer actualice el kernel al 2.6.11-r9 y he empezado a tener cuelgues me ha pasado pocas veces pero creo que sera de esperar la nueva version de kernel yo utilizo el gentoo-sources

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Tengo la siguiente hipotesis: ati-drivers es incompatible con 2.6.11-gentoo-r9

Alguien que opine que sí o q no?

Ta luego

Palmax Maverick

palma2gmail.com

----------

## TieferFeld

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> Buenas
> 
> Tengo la siguiente hipotesis: ati-drivers es incompatible con 2.6.11-gentoo-r9
> 
> Alguien que opine que sí o q no?
> ...

 

Tengo los susodichos drivers y el susodicho núcleo... Y todo funciona, parece. Misma tarjeta que tú.

----------

## HoLzPLatTeN

No creo que sea culpa del kernel, puesto que a mi me pasaba con el 2.6.9, 2.6.11-r6 y 2.6.11-r9

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas!

He revisado muchas veces mi /var/log/messages y tengo muchísimas veces:

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 14 22:53:07 Ordo-Xenos [<f8af5d44>] drm_getmagic+0x124/0x1c0 [fglrx]
> 
> Jun 14 22:53:07 Ordo-Xenos [<c027b312>] selinux_capable+0x22/0x50
> 
> Jun 14 22:53:07 Ordo-Xenos [<f8af5c20>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x1c0 [fglrx]
> ...

 

Pero muchísimas. Puede ser por lo de selinux? No sé

Alguna idea?

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Mirando un poco he visot esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jun 15 00:50:31 Ordo-Xenos [fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xdaa601c0 still mapped
> 
> Jun 15 00:50:31 Ordo-Xenos [fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xdaa601d0 still in use (map_count=1)
> ...

 

La ultima linea es cuando lo reinicié. ¿Qué hago?

Nadie me puede dar una pista de que puede ser, donde mirar, ...

Gracias

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

PD: será el cron? será fglrx (ati-drivers)? será algo de selinux?

----------

## kalcetoh

Creo que si que es culpa de fglrx.

Desde que uso gentoo e instale fglrx me pasa eso y al principio tenia el kernel 2.6.8.

De repente se queda colgado todo y solo funciona el ratón.

Creo que pasa cuando sobrecargas el sistema, porque a mi me pasa normalmente cuando estoy compilando algo

y se me enciende el xscreensaver, pero no siempre. Hace tiempo que no me pasa y me pasó el otro dia.

De todas maneras si que es un problema del kernel que un módulo pueda colgar el sistema. Eso si que es un error.

O también puede ser un error de xorg-x11, pero seguiría siendo un error del kernel que permite que xorg pueda colgar el sistema.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas!

Acabo de tener otro cuelgue y yo creo q va a ser el penúltimo, en el siguiente quito los ati-drivers y pruebo a ver si es otra cosa. Como veis tengo un problema con el utf-8 ya que syslog-ng  no lo entiende muy bien.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jun 15 08:10:01 Ordo-Xenos cron[12786]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )
> 
> Jun 15 08:20:01 Ordo-Xenos cron[12798]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )
> ...

 

A ver si alguien se le ocurre algo

Ta luego

Palmax Maverick

palmax2gmail.com

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Un cuelgue sin at-dirvers:

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 15 23:37:42 Ordo-Xenos login(pam_unix)[5703]: session opened for user palmax by (uid=0)
> 
> Jun 15 23:40:01 Ordo-Xenos cron[6076]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )
> 
> Jun 15 23:42:28 Ordo-Xenos (palmax-6142): comenzando (versión  2.10.0), pid 6142 usuario «palmax»
> ...

 

Puede ser cron? o vixie-cron?

Miraré en todos los logs para buscar info

Ta luego

Palmax

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas!

Uso los radeon del kernel y sigue colgandose. Se cuelga almenos en gráfico, en modo texto no puedo probar si se cuelga. Sin el (cronbase + vixie-cron) se cuelga menos, pero se cuelga <- los emerge -C.

Como vereis los logs parecen normales y no tengo ni idea por qué puede ser. AYUDA!!

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 24 03:31:37 Ordo-Xenos ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090f500002312d6]
> 
> Jun 24 03:31:37 Ordo-Xenos drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x0904
> 
> Jun 24 03:31:37 Ordo-Xenos drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 0
> ...

 

----------

## pcmaster

Hola Palmax Maverick:

Está claro que, si se te ha colgado una vez sin tener cargado el módulo fglrx, no es problema de los drives de ATI. ¿has intentado compilar el kernel para pentium III?

----------

## kabutor

Y no sera un problema de hardware? Has pasado un memtest? 

A mi se me cuelga gdm si cierro la sesion y si es problema de los ati-drivers, o eso creo.

----------

## lanshor

Pues yo llevo un año con cuelgues repentinos, pensaba que era por los drivers de nvidia (en windows solo empezaban los cuelgues despues de instalarlos) pero en gentoo los cuelgues eran con o sin drivers. Asi que estoy convencido en que es un error de hardware, la memoria creo que no es, le pase un memtest de un par de horitas y no tuve errores. Pienso que debe ser el slot agp de la placa, porque aveces cuando se cuelga algunas partes se quedan distorsionadas, o momentos antes de colgarse aparecen pixeles negros (muy pocos y por poco tiempo, xo aparecen).

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Hace 15 días pase un memtest (iba a poner memset  :Very Happy: ). Bueno no sé por qué puede ser. A veces se cuelga también el nucleo y a veces no (lo digo por lo de "Petición de sistema").

¿Será selinux?

----------

## kabutor

lo de pixeles ngros en la pantalla suena a que la tarjeta de video , o el agp como dices esta mal, eso es cuestion de probar con otra t de video y cambiar placa base

Y si quereis eliminar que se aun fallo de software arrancar una knoppix y trabajar con ella un rato a ver que tal.

Pero lo de los cuadrados negros es hard seguro, o placa base o t. de video.

----------

## pcmaster

Si los cuelgues ocurren tanto en Linux como en Windows no creo que sea problema de software, sino más bien de hardware. Comprobad que todo funciona bien... la causante podría se incluso la fuente.

A mí me pasó eso, de repente se colgaba, se quedaba el ratón parado y nada respondía. tanto en Linux como en Windows. Cambié la fuente y Windows dejó de colgarse. El linux todavía había algunos cuelgues, recompilé el kernel para Pentium III (en vez de para Athlon XP) y nunca más se ha vuelto a colgar.

Quizá los pixels negros y los cuelgues estén ralacionados: falta de potencia eléctrica (o que ésta sea inestable), sobrecalentamiento, overclocking, son algunas de las causas posibles a tener en cuenta.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas!

Creo que puede ser por el proceso de hora. Como puedo saberlo? Que parte del sistema se dedica a ello?

Hasta luego

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

PD: En cuanto a lo de los pixeles, yo dije que cuando pasaba de Xs a tty o al reves <- aparece un estado raro ahí que antes NO me pasaba

----------

## lanshor

Bueno, aunque yo no he abierto el post, gracias a todos los que habeis contestado, porque llevo tiempo queriendo cambiar la pieza que este mal, pero no me atrevo por gastarme dinero en valde.

La grafica seguro que no es porque la cambie, y nada. Algunos programas son muy proclives a colgarse y casi no puedo usarlos (tanto en windows como en gnu/linux), probare la fuente, y si no me cambiare la placa cuando pueda.

Sorry por poner aqui mi problema, lo hize por si encontrabais alguna relacion o algo en comun  :Smile: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Lo de los píxeles, al menos en mi portátil con una ATI Mobility Radeon 9600, es precisamente la tarjeta, pero por culpa de los drivers de ATI  :Confused: 

Es fácil de comprobar pues por framebuffer no pasa. Sin comentarios de ATI.

Saludos.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Si quieto selinux del kernel no se me bloquea (aún). Esta noche lo dejare encendido a ver que pasa

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Ahora pienso que puede ser o KDE o ACPI

----------

## Palmax Maverick

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 29 00:04:04 Ordo-Xenos hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501
> 
> Jun 29 00:04:04 Ordo-Xenos ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 full speed --> companion
> 
> Jun 29 00:04:04 Ordo-Xenos ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT
> ...

 

Como veis pone no se que de ACPI action lid is not defined, acción ACPI de la tapa no está definida (uso un laptop, "encima del regazo", es decir un portatil).

Ta luego

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Los cuelgues de mi sistema no se xq se producen y no sé como solucionarlos, al parecer nadie sabe muy bien como puedo mirar los logs para intentar resolverlo.

De todas formas me estoy bajando el Gentoo-RR4-LiveDVD-2.40.iso para instalarme un sistema reiser4 + utf8 desde 0.

¿Qué os parece?

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

----------

## HoLzPLatTeN

Antes que ponerme con reiser4 yo intentaria buscar la fuente del problema, pues como bien te estan diciendo, puede ser un problema de hardware. De todos modos tambien puedes probar a recompilar el kernel con menos optimizacion y sobretodo usar el kernel oficial y evitar los drivers de ati, al menos para ir descartando posibles fuentes de problemas.

Sobre reiser4, una gente me dice que va fenomenal, otros me dicen que se pierden arichivos sin venir a cuento... asi que, por si las moscas, sigo con xfs y reiser3  :Razz: 

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Nunca se me habia colgado tanto el PC, ¡ni en Win2 no se me cuelga tanto!

creo q es por los distintos charsets o algo.

Al parecer es al usar el entorno gráfico.

Bueno de todas formas segun mi qtorrent faltan 13h para tener mi LiveDVD, el fallo es q está compilado para 386 y no ha viso ningun ordenador <686 con lector de DVDs

Ta luego

Palmax Maverick

PD: estaria chulo hacer de ese LiveDVD uno que competiera con UBUNTU uno basado en debian y otro basado en gentoo

----------

